# Neuer Beruf mit WoT:LK ?



## [DM]Zottel (29. Juli 2008)

Mit jedem Addon macht man sich so seine Gedanken. Mit BC kam der Yuwelenschleifer hinzu und findige Handwerker welche diesen Beruf ergriffen haben konnten innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein Vermögen anhäufen. Mit WoT:LK wird wieder ein neuer Beruf hinzukommen und mit Sicherheit hat sich schon jeder einmal seine Gedanken gemacht.

Auch wenn über die Berufe und deren Bedeutung in WoT:LK jetzt noch nicht so viel bekannt ist, finde ich es ganz interessant schon mal ne kleine Erhebung zu machen wie es mit den klassischen Crafting Berufen so aussieht.

Schneider, Lederverarbeiter und Rüstungsschmide habem seit der Einführung der Hero Marken und den dazugehörigen Belohnungen das große Problem dass Ihre Kernkompetenz, das Herstellen von Alltagsrüstung ad absurdum geführt wurde. Da sich jede Klasse ein extrem gutes Equipment über die Hero Belohnungen holen kann ist das Herstellen von Rüstungen für andere nur noch im Bereich der Resi Items brauchbar. 

Natürlich hat man versucht mit Zusatznutzen die Berufe zu pushen. Beim Lederverarbeiter sind das die Trommeln. Doch reicht Euch dieses Gimmick um einen Eurer 2 Berufe zu blocken? Oder wollt Ihr Euer Glück auf einem anderen beruflichen Feld wagen.

Also schreibt Eure Meinung wenn ihr Lust dazu habt oder stimmt ab und nutzt den Allgemeinen Teil des Forums fürs spamen.


----------



## Neradox (30. Juli 2008)

Ich werde warten, wie sich die Berufe entwickeln, da das Hero--Marken-Phänomen auch niemand vorhersehen konnte. Zudem wird denke ich die Zunft der Inschriftenkundler aus allen Nähten platzen und "alte" Berufe werden vergessen...da könnte es ganz praktisch sein einer der wenigen verbliebenen zu sein. Naja, meine Spekulation.


----------



## Pomela (30. Juli 2008)

Egal welche Berufe es zukünftig geben wird, mein Hunter bleibt Lederer.

An die guten Rezepte, meist bop, kommt man eh nur ran, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist. Man kann sich zwar kaum Gold als casual gamer verdienen, aber auf dem Weg zu 375 hatte ich doch ganz gute Rezepte, die mir zugute kamen. Ich werde das nicht verlernen, nur weil ich hoffe, mit einem anderen Beruf mehr verdienen zu können.

Aber vielleicht lernt ein Twink um, der 2 Farmberufe hat... mal sehen...


----------



## Dragó82 (1. August 2008)

Also mein Jäger wird auch lederer bleiben und man sollte auch nicht vergessen das es dauern wird bei WotLK bis es so ein equip wie das jetzt wieder für marken gibt das wird auch erst kurz vor dem nachfolgenden addon sein. Und ich freue mich schon auf die exclusiven rüstungs sets nur für lederer


----------



## LifeisPain (1. August 2008)

Ich hab für alle Berufe Twinks und mein Todesritter wird Glyphen und Schmie derlernen, also mich kanns nicht jucken was da kommt. XD
Jaja, wenn man keine Gilde hat und zu viel langeweile zieht man sich eben mal 9 chars hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. August 2008)

So wie es aussieht sind die meisten Lederer Ihrem Beruf treu. Wundert mich etwas aber macht auch etwas stolz dass einer der alten Berufe nicht aussterben wird wie so oft schon befürchtet...


----------



## Stryyke (4. August 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich werde warten, wie sich die Berufe entwickeln, da das Hero--Marken-Phänomen auch niemand vorhersehen konnte. Zudem wird denke ich die Zunft der Inschriftenkundler aus allen Nähten platzen und "alte" Berufe werden vergessen...da könnte es ganz praktisch sein einer der wenigen verbliebenen zu sein. Naja, meine Spekulation.



naja, das hat man mit bc auch gedacht, als juwelenschleifen eingeführt wurde, aber es gibt trotzdem immer noch genug leute die die anderen berufe ausüben.

ich muss gestehen, ich werd den lederer für inscritions aufgeben, auch weil ich kaum raide und daher probleme haben werde, an die richtig geilen lederer rezepte ramzukommen.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (8. August 2008)

ich bleib treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch grad erst seit ein paar tagen auf 375


----------



## Panador (11. August 2008)

Bin grad schwer am Überlegen... Mach Lederverarbeitung und Kürschnern bei meinem Schurken und... tja, es gefällt mir weniger als Alchy/Kräuterkunde bei meinem Mage. Ich brauch für jedes Mist-Teil zig Leder, die wiederum aus zig Ledern bestehn. Bin außerdem grade an nem Punkt beim Skillen (361) wo ich nur grünes herstellen kann, oder orange Rüstungen, die aber Mist sind, die keiner kaufen wird, die aber zig Primals als Zutaten benötigen.
Lederverbeitung frustriert mich grade fast so wie Engineering, würde daher gerne den Schurken umskillen... andererseits is das n Twink, mit Wotlk hab ich dann zusammen mit dem DK drei Hauptcharas (Mage, Schurke, DK), die leveln und dann noch Berufe von der Pieke auf lernen... ich weiß nich... Ich warte auch mal ab und hoffe es kommen mit Wotlk ein paar Killer-Rezepte für Lederer.


----------



## TheHunter (11. August 2008)

es wird definitiv killer rezepte für uns lederer geben^^

for example:

http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=38378 im vergleich die nicht bop verzauberung http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=38374

und es wird sicher noch weitere sachen kommen

mfg Rainer


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. August 2008)

TheHunter schrieb:


> es wird definitiv killer rezepte für uns lederer geben^^
> 
> for example:
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt was noch kommt. Andere Berufe haben schon Boni wie mehr Ausdauer, Selbstheilungszauber, usw.....da wird ja wohl auch für uns noch was kommen :-)


----------



## nalcarya (19. August 2008)

Nur mal so'n doofer Einwurf: wie kommst du darauf, das T groß zu schreiben und einen Doppelpunkt dahinter zu setzen? Wrath of The: Lich King? :>

Aber ich für meinen Teil werde keinen meiner 3 70er umlernen, dafür hat man zu viel Mühe, Zeit und Gold in den jeweiligen Beruf gesteckt find ich. Eher werde ich einen meiner momentanen Twinks, die alle 2 Sammelberufe haben, umlernen und dann hochleveln, wie ich's mit 70er Nr. 2 & 3 auch gemacht habe ;>


----------



## [DM]Zottel (20. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nur mal so'n doofer Einwurf: wie kommst du darauf, das T groß zu schreiben und einen Doppelpunkt dahinter zu setzen? Wrath of The: Lich King? :>



WoT:LK <-- das meinst? Hat sich bei uns so eingebürgert. Da es zum Glück noch keine Rechtschreib bzw. Grammatikregeln für nicht offizielle Abkürzungen gibt muss ich mich jetzt auch nicht wegen Rechtschreibflames fürchten :-) Und außerdem .... sieht doch viel stylischer aus als Wot:LK


----------



## Jungle-Man (20. August 2008)

Der Doppelpunkt macht einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## birdra (20. August 2008)

ist doch übelst cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakk (24. August 2008)

Ich werde mal abwarten, was so alles Neues kommt und mich dann erst entscheiden. Mir gefällt Lederverarbeitung eigentlich sehr gut, mal sehen ob ich es verlernen werde oder nicht.


----------



## Waldman (25. August 2008)

Crit Boost bei vollem Lederskill, ich denke das Bedarf als Schurke keiner weiteren Fragen, zumal man schnell Farmchars gelevelt hat.

MfG


----------



## DiLuCa (25. August 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Crit Boost bei vollem Lederskill



Könntest mir das mal genauer erklären? Habe ich noch nichts davon gehört...


----------



## Waldman (25. August 2008)

In einem der letzten Buffed Casts wurde das angesprochen, also Cast Nr. 102 glaube ich (+/- 1). Da hiess es, dass gewisse Berufe gewisse Skills fördern, also Lederverarbeitung erhöht Crit, Bergbau glaube ich Ausdauer und KK glaube ich nen Heal oder so...

MfG


----------



## TheMemory (30. August 2008)

Nach meinen Informationen ist aber nicht die Lederverarbeitung die den Crit erhöht sondern der Sammelberuf Kürschnern.

Der Spell heißt dann Master of Anatomy und erhöht das Critrating um 25 (Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 25)

Quelle: bitte klicken


----------



## Waldman (31. August 2008)

TheMemory schrieb:


> Nach meinen Informationen ist aber nicht die Lederverarbeitung die den Crit erhöht sondern der Sammelberuf Kürschnern.
> 
> Der Spell heißt dann Master of Anatomy und erhöht das Critrating um 25 (Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 25)
> 
> Quelle: bitte klicken



Stimmt schon, nur im Regelfall sieht es doch so aus, dass man Kürschnern und Lederverarbeitung mit einem Char hat, natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, ich rede aber vom Regelfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2008)

der regelfall ist verz+irgendwas in meinem fall lederer

@topic mal sehn ob uch was sinnvolles für caster kommt und was es so für bop items/verz bei den anderen berufen gibt


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. September 2008)

Obwohl es auf Lothar viel mehr Geld mit "Juwelierskunst" zu verdienen gibt und der neue Beruf auch sehr interessant klingt, bleibe ich auch mit dem 2. Addon dem Beruf treu!


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

TheMemory schrieb:


> Nach meinen Informationen ist aber nicht die Lederverarbeitung die den Crit erhöht sondern der Sammelberuf Kürschnern.
> 
> Der Spell heißt dann Master of Anatomy und erhöht das Critrating um 25 (Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 25)
> 
> Quelle: bitte klicken


Es sind aber nciht 25, sondern 15. Zumindest im aktuellen Betapatch :>


----------

